# Ziwipeak?



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Anyone fed this? Does your dog like it? I feed raw but I need some treats (carrying around raw meat in my pocket isn't an option) so I was looking at Ziwipeak, just the regular adult food. I usually give dehydrated liver but I like how ZP is in kibble form so I don't need to break it up. 

Ingredients:
Ingredients: Venison meat, liver, tripe, heart and kidney, chicory inulin, green-lipped mussel, fish oil, lecithin, kelp, vitamins and minerals, parsley, naturally preserved with mixed tocopherols, additives: vitamin D3, vitamin E, copper (copper proteinate)


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

It's not really kibble. More like small pieces of jerky. Really easy to use as training treats, but there are a bunch of crumbs at the bottom of the bag you'll have to figure out how to use up (dinner topper?).

Ania really liked it, but Ania really likes most everything (except actual kibble and fresh fish). And as far as ingredients in a shelf-stable food go, you can't get much better than Ziwipeak.:hungry:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I have used this for treats before and as a kibble when the dogs went to the kennel a couple years ago, it is great but like Richelle said it has lots of crumbs at the bottom of the bag. I like these dehydrated liver treats I use made right here in the USA actually close to me Etta Says!, Inc. All Natural Freeze-dried Liver Treats, and Eco-friendly Dog Products :: Home


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I think this is probably one of the best "kibbles" out there. Too expensive for us too feed but as treats they addore them - even my picky prima donna.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

there are two ingredients that give me pause.....and, for me, two is tiny....

the first is why are they using chicory inulin....and what is the origin of their lecithin...is it plant based or animal based..and if it is plant based is it from soy.

other than that, if ever i had to go back to kibble, ziwipeak is one of the ones i would pick


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

magicre said:


> there are two ingredients that give me pause.....and, for me, two is tiny....
> 
> the first is why are they using chicory inulin....and what is the origin of their lecithin...is it plant based or animal based..and if it is plant based is it from soy.
> 
> other than that, if ever i had to go back to kibble, ziwipeak is one of the ones i would pick


How dare you say: If I ever go back to kibble! Lol


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Have you tried the jerky they sell? Most of them have just meat and a preservative (some good, some bad) and they are easy to cut up into pieces.


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

I often use Ziwipeak for treats, too. Like Ania's Mommy said, they're jerky bits, the perfect small size for training treats.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

magicre said:


> there are two ingredients that give me pause.....and, for me, two is tiny....
> 
> the first is why are they using chicory inulin....and what is the origin of their lecithin...is it plant based or animal based..and if it is plant based is it from soy.
> 
> other than that, if ever i had to go back to kibble, ziwipeak is one of the ones i would pick


I have read something about avoiding inulin, but I can't really remember off hand what it was about it that was the problem. I thought the Ziwipeak was way too expensive for me anyway, so I didn't research it too much. We stick to the dried lamb lung for treats. They never tire of it. Whenever I spend big money on treats, I seem to end up with a LOT of the crumbs in the bottom of the bag and it seems a waste of money.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Can I ask why not just make your own treats? I now refuse to buy anything "made for dogs" aside from toys...so I make the boys liver(or any organ really)treats!:biggrin:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Can I ask why not just make your own treats? I now refuse to buy anything "made for dogs" aside from toys...so I make the boys liver(or any organ really)treats!:biggrin:


Time!!!!!!!!!!!! I work full time plus and have to find time to walk 3 dogs, and clean house! I love my treats that I feed the dogs and they have many flavors and aren't that expensive compared to most things I buy the furkids!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

And the smell! My boyfriend puts up with the fact that I feed the dogs 'raw guts' and even appreciates that it does the dogs good.. but I think he would draw the line at stinking the house up with liver fragrances.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

bishopthesheltie said:


> And the smell! My boyfriend puts up with the fact that I feed the dogs 'raw guts' and even appreciates that it does the dogs good.. but I think he would draw the line at stinking the house up with liver fragrances.


Ok....that is understandable-ish!:tongue: (I dont have a good nose at all...so cant even smell cooking liver!AHHAHA) And WhiteLeo, that was my reason behind asking!:smile:


----------

